# post colonoscope pain



## brettp (May 27, 2011)

Ok i have ibs c. Hgad it forever. I hadvan abnormal ct which showed diverticulosis. However, the colonoscopy diddnt reveal any! Imagine that.My deal is now that im in horrible cramps and spasms about thirty hours after the procedure. Very sore feels like i did a crazy ab workout. And the cramps add to this misery.How long can i expect to feel this shitty. The scope was to determine between ibd and ibs. Said my colon was perfect. No pathology. So why the heck is this so awful? I wish i never did the test.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well they inject air in there during the test and if you didn't pass it all after the test it can be pretty painful. One can normally expect some soreness anyway.. but the more severe stuff is usually from the gas. If this pain continues though... go ahead and give your Dr a call.I sure hope you feel better soon!


----------



## brettp (May 27, 2011)

Things are def rumbling and i feel very bloated and crampy feels like gas wants to come out. But aint coming. Ill give this the weekend and then see what happens.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I had severe pain and cramping afterwards because they insisted on me eating before I left the hospital. They gave me toast to eat, which is a big no no for me and I was practically bent over with pain leaving the hospital. However, the gastroenterologist doing it told me to continue on with my laxative regime as normal and it did work its way out. But the pain I had was really severe so I completely sympathise. Good news about the colonoscopy, though I wonder why it didn't show any diverticuli if the CT scan showed diverticulitis. I know diverticulitis can be very painful when having a flare up - many people have to go into hospital for pain relief for it. If they suspect you of having diverticulitis I would watch out for a high temperature, having severe pain in your lower abdomen and generally feeling very unwell as these are all symptoms of an attack. All the best, and hopefully the pain will resolve soon!Em


----------



## brettp (May 27, 2011)

Yea it's now close to 48 hours. Still lots and lots of rumbling and gas and horrible cramps. Maybe they are 70% as strong as yesterday. But it's there and it's constant almost. Really starting to worry about perm damage at this point. No fever or anything like that just these bad sigmoid cramps. I regret doing the scope. Should have just took docs word for it. Will try anti spasm meds but I'm running out.


----------



## brettp (May 27, 2011)

This life and being dx with ibs is just not worth it. I have no happiness none. Every day I just lose a little bit more of the will to stay alive. So much suffering I am having great trouble justifying a continued existence at this quality of life. I can't help but feel this way. I'll never be free again. I'm a prisoner.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried using any anti-gas products (anything with simethicone in it will work)Now....If you are feeling *this* badly you really ought to call the Dr and let him/her know this is how you are feeling. Many people.. like millions of people.. have IBS and live quite full lives. I know it is hard right after a diagnosis... but trust me... things will get better. But if you really don't have the will to live... then please call your Dr immediately.


----------



## brettp (May 27, 2011)

Yea I just took a gas x. It's not that I don't have the will. But I'm fearing ge colonoscopy might cause a permanent cramping like I have now. I had this under control till the scope. I feel like I once again did something stupid. Just losing the will to keep fighting. It's very hard to wake up to these cramps every day. Very very hard. My entire life feels like it's falling apart. My wife us tired of this, no sex anymore, have to work from home alot. No joy or happiness. I wish I had cancer. At least I would get better or die. This is just the most brutal torture and there us no escape.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I understand your frustration. Really.. I do.But please.... don't EVER wish you had cancer. Right now our best friend's daughter is fighting for her life.. she is only 20 yrs old. Trust me... you would NOT rather have cancer.You WILL get to a place where you can manage your symptoms. Have some faith and hope!And no I don't think you will have the cramps forever. Please try to get this in perspective...The way I do that is I say to myself... everyone has some weakness in their bodies... and I have this... and I am grateful it is not something worse. I have had this (diagnosed) for in excess of 20 yrs. I have raised two children and have led quite a full life despite severe IBS which used to be pain predominant.(I used hypnotherapy, specifically the IBS 100 Audioprogram, to manage my pain. And it worked, better than narcotics on my pain. So things can be found (even unconventional things) to help manage symptoms.)You just have to find what works for you via trial and error. Since we are all different, there is no ONE 'fix all' for all of us. So we each need to do the research and try different treatments to help ourselves. Most folks find a combination of things working in concert helps best. So jump on in here.. read the Forums that seem to apply to you & your symptoms.. educate yourself (Don't forget to use the search feature too! Upper right side of page is the search box) and start trying things! Post any questions you have and we will do our best to help you. But please.. you will feel much better if you simply get this in persepctive more.


----------



## TheTorturedOne (Apr 25, 2011)

brettp said:


> Yea I just took a gas x. It's not that I don't have the will. But I'm fearing ge colonoscopy might cause a permanent cramping like I have now. I had this under control till the scope. I feel like I once again did something stupid. Just losing the will to keep fighting. It's very hard to wake up to these cramps every day. Very very hard. My entire life feels like it's falling apart. My wife us tired of this, no sex anymore, have to work from home alot. No joy or happiness. I wish I had cancer. At least I would get better or die. This is just the most brutal torture and there us no escape.


You're certainly not alone in losing the will to live. I've suffered from ibs for 30 years now and lately the pain has been worse than it's ever been. It most certainly is "brutal torture" and I agree that at least with cancer you're either killed or cured.With this diabolical condition, it's like a lifetime of never-ending agony. People who haven't suffered from this can have no idea how savage the pain is. There seems to be no limit to the severity of the pain either. It just crucifies me at times.


----------



## Grrl (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi - I am new here but just found this posting. I had a colonoscopy on Saturday to determine if IBS was correct diagnosis, they did not see anything wrong in there but took biopsies (do not have results yet). But I am also having a lot of pain post-colonoscopy. Started out being the gas from the air they put in and bloated feeling and changed to a feeling like I did 10,000 sit ups and got punched in the gut. Overnight last night I started to get sharp pains that woke me up. I called the office of the doctor who did the scope this morning and they cannot see me until Wed. I am actually really upset because the nurse I talked to said that there is no way the colonoscopy caused my current symptoms and that I had them before. But this is not true! I didn't even have the scope because of pain! I have never had these symptoms before and really find it hard to believe that it is a coincidence that I woke up from a colonoscopy with a completely new set of symptoms. I am really angry at this nurse because I was already feeling so down and ill and now I am upset too. Has anyone else had this happen and had it go away? I do not need any new problems and am about to go to graduate school in August. I really regret getting the scope done and hope that it has not caused any permanent harm. Thanks.


----------



## Grrl (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, I have had no appetite since having the colonoscopy. Everyone said I'd be really hungry but I am not. I have eaten a little because I know I have to. Anyone had this happen?


----------

